# Concertina Blinds



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi All,

Has anyone any tips on how to keep the blinds together on the windscreen (E695). 
They are the concertina type and at the moment we tie them together with elastic bands, completely defeating the object of magnetic blinds :?


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

We have to "prise" ours apart, the magnets are that strong.

It appears our magnets run full length, top to bottom.

Have yours fallen out or are missing ?? Or have they used "2-Norths or 2-Souths" instead of one of each??

Never had to improvise on the blinds, but fridge magnets (remove the surrounding "thing") could be "re-used" with Araldite ??

Trev


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for that Trev. We finally managed to get them to close...apparently there is a knack to it which we didn't know before.

Oh, and apologies for the late reply but we have been away.


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

I purshased a "Help the Heroes" wrist band for obvious reasons, and found that this keeps the blinds closed and is less likely to perish as would a rubber band; and it is helping the Hereos. Multi-tasking!!!!
Hovis :wink:


----------

